# Covid 19 and an expiring PR :(



## naveedahmedsiddiqui (May 16, 2015)

Hi all

my wife and i landed a PR under subclass 189 almost 4 years back . since then i have been working hard in dubai in the hopes of saving enough to finally move to australia. PR for our two kids has also been processed and we were all set to move out by end may 2020....until Covid happened earlier this year. now the situation is that our (my wife and mine) PR is due to expire in July 2020. our kids are still ok as theirs will be expiring well in the future. but the issue is with the lockdowns in place, i havent been able to resign from my current job and dont know when to actually wind up and go. also the whole job situation in australia (like all other countries) will be extremely challenging so not really sure if luck would favor me in finding one immediately (Project Manager/Branchless Banking implementation consultant) so the questions are

1) Advice on the best way forward
2) in the worst case that flights from dubai dont open up in time and further restrictions abound. is there any way to extend the PR? maybe pay for one year's additional validity?

thank you all in advance for your responses as we are really worried and not clear on how to proceed

regards
Naveed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naveedahmedsiddiqui said:


> Hi all
> 
> my wife and i landed a PR under subclass 189 almost 4 years back . since then i have been working hard in dubai in the hopes of saving enough to finally move to australia. PR for our two kids has also been processed and we were all set to move out by end may 2020....until Covid happened earlier this year. now the situation is that our (my wife and mine) PR is due to expire in July 2020. our kids are still ok as theirs will be expiring well in the future. but the issue is with the lockdowns in place, i havent been able to resign from my current job and dont know when to actually wind up and go. also the whole job situation in australia (like all other countries) will be extremely challenging so not really sure if luck would favor me in finding one immediately (Project Manager/Branchless Banking implementation consultant) so the questions are
> 
> ...


Pr don’t expire
Only travel rights expire 

You may be able to get 3 months RRV and if you are really lucky for 1 year

You should probably apply through a Mara Agent as you may not be aware of the technicalities 

Cheers


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

hi, any updates in your case??


----------



## naveedahmedsiddiqui (May 16, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> hi, any updates in your case??


Hi. yes i raised an enquiry request on the dept of home affairs website. they responded within a day saying extension on the basis of COVID is not possible. An RRV will need to be applied for if expiry is imminent.
so we will wait a few more weeks to see how things pan out. if the lockdown eases further in Dubai and the airports are opened, we might get lucky


----------



## arif420 (Jan 1, 2016)

I do not know your current circumstances but if i were in your place i would settle my family in Australia and continue working in Middle East.So long they are in Australia you will easily get an RRV Visa.


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

naveedahmedsiddiqui said:


> Hi. yes i raised an enquiry request on the dept of home affairs website. they responded within a day saying extension on the basis of COVID is not possible. An RRV will need to be applied for if expiry is imminent.
> so we will wait a few more weeks to see how things pan out. if the lockdown eases further in Dubai and the airports are opened, we might get lucky


Hi Naveed,
Have you made up your mind on Australia?
If your answer is YES & everything else is operational.

My two cents worth: Apply/get your RRV asap, even if its for a month or three, that is buying time for travel to open up.

Conjure up AUD 40K, this will set you up for six months down here & if you're good at what you do, that is enough time to land a job (back in BC (before corona) world, it took me two months to land three offers). Basic monthly expense for a family of four is within AUD 2K easy plus rent on top.

Splitting the family, living in uncertainty, back-n-forth travel, none of that is worth it.
I'm saying coz I took the plunge myself, left a super job in KSA, late last year AND things have turned out OK.

Goodluck bro...


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

my question,
is it allowed to go in the last six months of PR, how can we satisfy the minimum residency requirement as below, kindly explain;

-living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years
-a permanent resident for the past 12 months
-away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

ENGR-189 said:


> Hi Naveed,
> Have you made up your mind on Australia?
> If your answer is YES & everything else is operational.
> 
> ...


hi bro,
how long u waited before permanently moving to Australia? as u mentioned you were doing a job in KSA. what are the pros and cons of delaying the permanent move, considering the current job situation in Australia. Flights are not easily available and borders are closed for commercial flights.


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> my question,
> is it allowed to go in the last six months of PR, how can we satisfy the minimum residency requirement as below, kindly explain;
> 
> -living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years
> ...


I dont get what you're asking but simple answer:
YES, you can arrive anytime as long as your visa is valid (MUST NOT ARRIVE AFTER DATE). Once, travel component of PR expires, you apply for RRV to be able to travel out/in of country.


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> hi bro,
> how long u waited before permanently moving to Australia? as u mentioned you were doing a job in KSA. what are the pros and cons of delaying the permanent move, considering the current job situation in Australia. Flights are not easily available and borders are closed for commercial flights.



I received my PR back in 2015 & then waited as long as I could, reason being, was making a killing in KSA & saving $$$. So, if you're in that position & you've time left on your visa, suggest you capitalize on that, make n save & then come down over. In that sense, delaying perm move only has pros.
BUT...
If you're unfortunately not making much elsewhere, then plan to come down here, sooner than later, startup cash for family of four is AUD40K, that gets you rental house, furniture n appliances, small car & six months to land a job.

Second angle: if kids have turned teen or are going to soon, meaning eldest need to join year-9 in secondary school, then NOW is the time to move.

PM yesterday announced easing of restrictions (domestic only) from 15th May BUT there is no international travel in sight for now, check out the latest here:

https://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...75731453bc5ec1

Bottom line, there is no simple answer, I suppose that is why they give 5years with PR to plan n execute.

Hope that helps, if you need any specific info, feel free to give me a shout.
Goodluck!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ENGR-189 said:


> I received my PR back in 2015 & then waited as long as I could, reason being, was making a killing in KSA & saving $$$.


If one is in that situation, I wonder why even to move. 
People even end up compromising their job profile and career in the process.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

naveedahmedsiddiqui said:


> Hi all
> 
> my wife and i landed a PR under subclass 189 almost 4 years back . since then i have been working hard in dubai in the hopes of saving enough to finally move to australia. PR for our two kids has also been processed and we were all set to move out by end may 2020....until Covid happened earlier this year. now the situation is that our (my wife and mine) PR is due to expire in July 2020. our kids are still ok as theirs will be expiring well in the future. but the issue is with the lockdowns in place, i havent been able to resign from my current job and dont know when to actually wind up and go. also the whole job situation in australia (like all other countries) will be extremely challenging so not really sure if luck would favor me in finding one immediately (Project Manager/Branchless Banking implementation consultant) so the questions are
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you please update your findings. I am in the same boat except PR is expiring a little later but in the same industry.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Curious to know, why did you even wait until 4 years of expiring PR?


You could have moved earlier so that money can be earned in Australia also for your stay....

Because Citizen ship criterion will get effected as you are late for 3 years


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

This example just shows how overseas PR applications are ridiculous, no offense to the OP but there are hundreds thousands of people on shore working hard and planning PR and that was one PR invite lost to someone who spent it outside Australia.

Again, not meant as offense to OP, he did what's allowed by the system.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> This example just shows how overseas PR applications are ridiculous, no offense to the OP but there are hundreds thousands of people on shore working hard and planning PR and that was one PR invite lost to someone who spent it outside Australia.
> 
> Again, not meant as offense to OP, he did what's allowed by the system.


In Australia, at least the PR get cancelled if the applicant doesn’t spend time in Australia 

In NZ the PR is for life and even without spending a single day in NZ after getting the PR, it will be valid for life

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> In Australia, at least the PR get cancelled if the applicant doesn’t spend time in Australia
> 
> In NZ the PR is for life and even without spending a single day in NZ after getting the PR, it will be valid for life
> 
> Cheers


Wow! What an insight


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Wow! What an insight


I am a PR holder in 3 countries including NZ
I collect PRs like people collect degrees

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> This example just shows how overseas PR applications are ridiculous, no offense to the OP but there are hundreds thousands of people on shore working hard and planning PR and that was one PR invite lost to someone who spent it outside Australia.
> 
> Again, not meant as offense to OP, he did what's allowed by the system.


Government is not concerned about who is moving or who is not. They just need their money. Actually it suits Australian Government more if 25-30% PR lapses. They have to table the net migration numbers every year in Parliament and it's a political issue now. 30% people throwing away their money without any Government accountability is an awesome deal for Australia.


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

NB said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! What an insight
> ...


I know few intellectuals who loves to appear for Aptitude exams like GMAT, GRE, CAT every year just for fun and to keep an eye on the difficulty level of questions. You are one of the intellectual of Immigration..lol


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> I am a PR holder in 3 countries including NZ
> I collect PRs like people collect degrees
> 
> Cheers


Curious to know the 3rd country 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Curious to know the 3rd country
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Ireland

Cheers


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to know the 3rd country
> ...



You seems like rich!!!!!


What you do with so many PR...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krh123 said:


> You seems like rich!!!!!
> 
> 
> What you do with so many PR...


I don’t take it willingly
My employers force me and they pay for all the expenses 
And the sad part is that as soon as I get them, I get posted to a new country

Cheers


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

evangelist said:


> ENGR-189 said:
> 
> 
> > I received my PR back in 2015 & then waited as long as I could, reason being, was making a killing in KSA & saving $$$.
> ...



Good point. However I think most people make a move in order to have better opportunities for their kids when the grow up. But their is no straightforward answer. 

I am living in Saudi Arabia as well. I got my PR in June 2015. Except first landing I didnt live much in Australia. Every year since 2015 I have postponed a permanent move to Australia as I am earning good salary and saving a lot which would be impossible in Australia. I was planning to make a move finally in May 2020 however due to Covid/flight restrictions I couldnt. Now I have applied RRV and awaiting the grant (I might not even get it as I dont have any substantial ties).
Do I regret risking my PR like that. Yes I do. But I am not too much concern as my job is good. Will I make a move if I get RRV? Maybe. Because due to Covid/economic situation, no one wants to leave a stable job and end up in uncertain situation. I admit the situation is not good in Saudia as well for long term stability. If I lose my current job..that would be it basically. It is hard to find other jobs here. Most probably I would need to move back to my home country where situation is worst. I would prefer to move to Australia. 
Bottom line that most people who work and earn good in Gulf countries want to go to Australia because they want to avoid going back to their home countries. We may not reap the benefit of such a move but our kids might. .. thats way I see it...One generation has to sacrifice and do hardship in order to have better opportunities for next generation.


----------

